# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Acrylic Spa repair - Sydney ?

## kevvy

Hi All, 
I purchased second hand spa with Acrylic faults. 
I need some professional Acrylic repairer in Sydney metro who able to quote and repair. 
Two problem I have are   
1. Hole filled using wrong filler approx 1cm hole on the seat from previous owner.
2. Crazing cracks approx 30cm long and 5cm wide on other spa seat. 
So far I got the quote is $650 which is too much for just simple repairs. I am trying to find other quotes in Sydney, it is quite difficult to find on yellow pages or website. 
If you know any one who do the professional repair , please let me know so I can contact them for quotes.

----------


## China

If the shell has "crazing cracks" I think you will find the shell is beyond repair and will need to be replaced, most likley why it was sold.

----------


## kevvy

Ouch, I hope it is not beyond repair ...... 
I will have a look under shell if any cause if defects.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

No its not beyond repair. They can cover it with a acrylic paint apparently. I have just managed to put a huge hole in my acrylic bath, that can be repaired. There is a specialist company in Sydney that do it.   http://australianacrylicrepairs.com.au/. Beware though they are hard to deal with, I have been waiting near 2 weeks to get someone out to look at it. 
BTW Kevvy, I notice you are just down the road, I'm in NNarra. This mob recons they will come around next time they're in the area so for god sake ring them up. :Biggrin:  
I have also been told you can do it yourself. You get some acrylic (same colour) grind/break it up and dissolve it in either MEK or EDC in a sealed jar...just enough to form a paste. You use this to fill the hole (it will chemically weld to the sides of the hole. leaving it a bit proud the polishing it back down flush with cutting compound then talc. 
Sound like a pain - The repair people dont polish the use a special 2 part paint over it -so the recon. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kevvy

http://australianacrylicrepairs.com.au/.  
I have contacted them last time , they refuse to repair the crazing crack because they said it was cause by shell issues, even they did not come and inspect for quote. They request me to send photo for them to check.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

They finally came out and saw me 5.30pm...and gave me a quote of $280 plus GST to fix the hole. 
Whilst this is a quite a bit of dosh...I'm happy to pay them to do it if it resolves the problem (and saves me replacing the bath). 
I'll keep you posted and put up some before and after pic's.

----------


## China

Kevvy just out of interest how did you go with your spa repair

----------


## auburngt

i fix cracks and nicks using acrylic putty fillers and ppg paint and clearcoat  daily for a company in pa

----------


## China

Hi auburngt and welcome where is "pa" and would you like to tell us a bit more about the processss

----------


## jago

PA = is that Pennsylvania ...where ? :2thumbsup:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Kevvy, 
I have done a lot of repairs on boats and am sure if you call around some of the boat yards you will find someone to fix your problem. 
One fix would be to coat the whole bath with flow-coat, this is the same stuff you see on the outside of boats, very hard and durable. 
Simple to apply too.

----------

